# Cleaning grout on floor tiles?



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

What can I use to clean the grout between the tiles on my kitchen floor?

It is light grey in colour so needs constant cleaning, currently use a non abrasive kitchen scourer but it is time consuming, just wondered if there is a specific product out there that people can recommend.

Failing that can I apply some form of sealant over the grout to protect it?

Thanks for any pointers/tips that you can provide.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

There's a product called Grimex that I've used to clean floor grout with. Very effective. I will have a look for the manufacturers name for you.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes you can seal grout. Rather than shops like topps tiles where the assistants are trained to sell you productswhich you may or may not need, phone or call into your nearest branch of CTD. Highly recommended on the tiling forums, not expensive and free expert advice. :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It might be a bit extreme, but i use my Karcher Steam cleaner to clean grout in the bathroom. 

It only takes 5 mins to heat up - switch it to low pressure steam and attach one of the mini nozzle brushes made of stiff nylon bristles.

Run it once carefully along the grout line and its clean again. I can do a big area quite quickly.

I know its £100 or so for a decent size steam cleaner, but it does do the job quickly and effectively with tile grout.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use a solution of Milton and water. Spray it on, leave and rinse off. It works really well, and is non abrasive. It's also useful if you have a wet and dry vacuum, so you can rinse floor tiles and remove the water from the surface. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------

